# POLL - Best Pitbull Mix?



## NinaThePitbull

What other non-terrier breed forms your favorite pitbull mix.
If you choose other, please specify.


----------



## 9361

Whichever one from the shelter has the best temperament!


----------



## redog

nothing compares to the real deal. but I like em big so i dont have to bend over too far to pet them


----------



## Black Rabbit

Well Marley of corse  LOL Marley's mom was a pit x sharpie and his dad was a rott x queensland he's the best dog I've ever had he will be 10 this year


----------



## OldFortKennels

Why mix them?


----------



## Black Rabbit

OldFortKennels said:


> Why mix them?


Good point  Marley was a rescue and I wouldn't trade him for any thing in the world, but he's a little messed up pup lol. I can pull his neck skin over his face and he looks just like a sharpie its so funny


----------



## Nizmo

OldFortKennels said:


> Why mix them?


i think were talking about accidental breedings.
or careless breeding depending on how you look at it.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Nizmo357 said:


> i think were talking about accidental breedings.
> or careless breeding depending on how you look at it.


Yea, but I wouldn't trade mine for any thing


----------



## 9361

Aww Marley looks like a sweet boy.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Shes Got Heart said:


> Aww Marley looks like a sweet boy.


He is he's the best little freak dog in the world


----------



## Nizmo

kg420 said:


> Yea, but I wouldn't trade mine for any thing


oh no im right there with you. i wouldnt trade nismo for any pure bred in the world. not even if i got the chance to own an old game dog lmao
but really nismo is the best mix i could ever ask for
PIT.X.LAB :woof:


----------



## reddoggy

I'm a big fan of APBT/Neo, more so at F3 and up.


----------



## buzhunter

Gotta say Mastiff. At least you can get something decent out of it. That's what I hear anyway. They sure look like good dogs on youtube lol.


----------



## Nizmo

buzhunter said:


> Gotta say Mastiff. At least you can get something decent out of it. That's what I hear anyway. They sure look like good dogs on youtube lol.


i think you can get something decent with all pit mix's. it all depends on what your looking for IMO


----------



## buzhunter

Ya, you're right. A little bulldog can go long way lol. Some of those dogs are crossed for hog dogs and I guess they do fairly well. Seen a couple nice lab/pit mixes. I had a pit/brittany mix at one time that was cool. Mixes aren't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## DarkMoon

I hate to be a party pooper, but this is the one of the reasons why I'm not to fond of mixes. There is just too much to chance to say "I like this mix". When you decide to mix breed dogs it's like throwing all the genetics into a mixing bowl and seeing what comes out. You may have a dog that looks all Lab but have a Pit Bull Temperament, or have a full looking Pit Bull with a Lab temperament (yikes!). You may have a dog that looks half and half and have a dog that has part Lab part Pit temperament. You just never know what you are going to get when you mix 2 purebreds. 

So what I'm pretty much saying is that I couldn't even near answer this poll since it would honest depend on each different dog and what their temperament was like. And since every dog is VERY different in a mixed litter, I couldn't even begin to tell you what I'd like.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo

My father-in-law has a mastiff/hermes bulldog that sucker is a big lug but a big ole' baby. if i had to choose to mix my dog with anything it's gonna be a mastiff. they are the closest to the pit IMO..that or the great dane. But like He said up there.. You never know what kind of dog you're going to get out of a mixed breeding. My brother-In-Law has a lab pit mix that will when brought a treat avoid the treat all together and go for your hand. Zeaus was a crazy thing. That dog turned me away from pit mixes all together for the most part.


----------



## meganc66

Belle is an APBT/Lab and I love her to death, she's great! Perfect dog, she will do anything I ask, she loves to pull some weight  Having said that, I wouldn't go out specifically looking for a mix. Belle was a rescue and I don't regret it one bit, but in the future I will probably not own another mix.


----------



## cEElint

i'd have to say pit X lab


----------



## Black Rabbit

meganc66 said:


> Belle is an APBT/Lab and I love her to death, she's great! Perfect dog, she will do anything I ask, she loves to pull some weight  Having said that, I wouldn't go out specifically looking for a mix. Belle was a rescue and I don't regret it one bit, but in the future I will probably not own another mix.


Oh yea Bellie's the bomb, hurray for our mixed up pups


----------



## MISSAPBT

Mastiff for sure, my friend has a black pit x mastiff, just like a giant pitbull she is so gorgeous blocky and shiny.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

so far my fav is dacshound/pit


----------



## Chinadog

I think I like the boston/pit x bet they woudl have tons of drive lol!


----------



## ATEXAN

*No Mix is the Best Mix*

I dont believe you should ever purposely breed a pitbull with any other type of dog. A real pitbull who is bred properly should never snap or show aggression towards a human. When you mix in anything else you highly increase the chances of the offspring carrying tempermental traits from whatever you mixed it with which could lead to loss of confidence, snapping and human aggression. This brings more harm and negativity to the breed, the majority of "pitbull attacks on humans" are really mixes. So no mixes for me IMO!


----------



## bigred7999

I was told that Maddie is a pit bull Border collie mix. 

but who knows?

she is awesome though!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Well, I didn't intentionally mix breeds, but I adopted a dog who will be 9 yrs old in July.. I got her from the vet I was working for at the time when she was 6 wks old. The owners of her mother brought her in almost ready to go into labor, said she had been ruined b/c something jumped the fence and impregnated her and they didn't know what breed it was, so she was no good to them anymore (BYBs). She was an APBT (the mother). After watching her characteristics and how she turned out when she matured, my best guess (and this is what i tell everyone) is that she is pit/chow/blue heeler. She's got the black on her tongue like a chow (just a few small spots here and there) but her markings and some personality traits are synonimous with Blue Heeler or Australian Cattle Dog. She's been the best dog I've ever encountered.. wonderful temperament, great house dog, smart as a whip, and very loving towards kids! She knows the difference between stranger kids and stranger adults. She won't bark at kids at all.. but grown ups, that's a different story! She won't allow anyone in the house if my girls are in there unattended, especially if they're taking naps (well, they're too old for naps now, but you know what i mean). So anyways.. here's a couple of quick pix of her so you all can see her. Her name is Alyia and she resides in Ga with my girls!








6wks old, when we brought her home








12wks old, her ugly stage








2 yrs old. This is how she looks now, just a little fatter and some grey on her muzzle!








This is from the same time frame, about 2 yrs old..she was playing with her housemate, Bruce-Bruce (for those of you who watched the old Comic View show on BET.. yes, he's named after Bruce-Bruce, the big ole guy on there!)


----------



## Krystle_Ann

I would vote *none* if it was an option, just not a fan of any mixed breeds. No offense to those who have them because they can definitely be adorable and I'm sure great dogs, but just not what I want. If I had the opportunity to rescue a dog in desperate need of a loving home then it wouldn't necessarily matter whether they were mixed or not because I have a big enough heart to put my preferences aside in that kind of situation.


----------



## Firehazard

Ahh,, my favortie bandogge? Has already been done... 600yrs ago, the Boerboel.. then our current whopper dogs,, I had a whippet to an APBT made a very tiny and wirey varmit dog.. As far as Pit Bull mut I have seen?.. APBT/Wolf~ akita like but much better... great sled dogs, bear dogs.. Many APBT Husky(working wolfdogs) dogs infiltrate the iditarod dogs and the sled dogs through the rest of alaska, husky is a term that means working wolfdog basically, and the APBT has oustanding working ability so of course they went into the pot along the way, seen some good blood while I was up there. APBT to Wolves made the best working cross, intelligence surpassed the GSD German Shepherd Dog and still had the working ability of the APBT with the combined endurance of both dogs... Thats one mutt I would like to reproduce, but I am a bear hunter..


----------



## blackjer

Im a little biased, here is my pit - mastiff mix. His grandpa was an english mastiff, grandma and father were pure pit. Here is a picture of him at 9 months.


----------



## Shiver

I have to go off the board and say the neatest mix I have seen was a Pharaoh dog /pit mix. I would have to spend time with him to see what he was like though to know if that was a really bad mix or not. The ears alone were amazing.


----------



## Nizmosmommy

I have to agree and say that I don't think dogs should be mxed, but there is a ton out there.
And Nismo is pit/lab and he is wonderful. I am not really a fan of lab, no offense, but the mix ended up being the smartest dog. I could have just gotten really lucky though.


----------



## eddy

well if i wanted a pit mix it would have to be a pitbull mixed with a presa canario.but i perfer the real deal.


----------



## Firehazard

Lets see,,, Labrador from the newfoundland(decendant from a form of bear dog)and the old world bullbiter brought up from portugal, renamed Labrador for the area it was concieved. The lab is a pit mix already just a 1000 yr old pit mix, as are many others... So I cannot play your game, because I see several dogs that derived from pit dogs... WE all know all those breeds came from the bullbiter/bearbiter and the pure bullbiter/bearbiter went into the pit~forever dubbed.... IF we look at pure APBT genetics we can see we can get any one of those dogs by inbreeding and linebreeding for such characteristics.. Boston terriers are even pit dogs inbred down and to have the brachyphiliac face; once known and fought as the Boston "Pit" Bull Terrier they were about 35lbs, Boxers/Kempfers used to be equivalent to APBTs in the 1800s they were all bulldogs used for a purpose other than looking pretty. So on and so forth..... There will always be mutts the best are usually camped out at shelters, and pure bred anything is inbred.


----------



## Loki

i would have said boxer but got her too late


----------



## echs332000

St bernard and a jack russell terrier


Wait is that even possible
?


----------



## sonofmercury

*pit/boxer*

I have a 9 month old American Pit Bull/ boxer mix that we got from a rescue, he was neglected, starved and kept out side with little human companionship. he is the most lovable 55lb lap dog we have ever had.


----------



## Sadie

Best Pit Bull Mix? IMO is no mix at all.


----------



## performanceknls

This is an OLD thread but I agree, no mix is best you never know what undesirable traits you might get.


----------



## rob32

Chihuahua. Make it happen.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

rob32 said:


> Chihuahua. Make it happen.


lol seen it before...


----------



## Mongo'sMommy

*Pitbull/Malamute*

Mongo is a 7.5 week old Pitbull (mom)/ Malamute (dad) mix. I think, in just the 1.5 weeks (his mom was refusing to feed already) that we've had him he is doing great. He basically potty trained himself, and he gets along great with my grown cats. It's truly awesome watching him grow; I grew up with dogs, and had a pit/ridgeback/lab mix (awesome mix too!) when I was younger and find the pit mix to be favorable; depending on the mix. I'm looking to, when Mongo is at least a year old, get another puppy. I'd like another pit mix, so I'm curious what everyone would think would go along with the mix I already have. He will be fixed etc. and I want a female mix next time around. Thx!!!
:woof:


----------

